

Show HN: RorVsWild – Free monitoring for small Ruby on Rails apps - a12b
https://www.rorvswild.com

======
a12b
I built it for myself to monitor my rails apps. I am aware several tools
already exist, but not the one I was looking for.

I wanted a simple tool to pinpoint the slow SQL queries in my code. A tool
that helps me taking care of my cron jobs and background jobs. A tool that
does not send emails for errors I am already aware of.

If you have some time to give it a try, I would really appreciate your
feedback. Thanks!

